# How old are you?



## Ravi (Mar 27, 2006)

Have you ever wondered who another speedcuber is? Have you ever seen my name and decided that I'm an eighty-year-old woman? This poll is to help us with these problems.


----------



## Scott (Mar 27, 2006)

15 year old male here.


----------



## Ravi (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm 80... er... 14.


----------



## Richard (Mar 27, 2006)

lol, this can already be seen in the "behind the id" thread, but i'll post again, 16 years old male here...


----------



## CraigBouchard (Mar 27, 2006)

I'd like to say I'm 19, like a lot of ppl say I am, (I dunno why), but I'm 16, almost 17...I've gotten some crazy ages before...especially on XboxLive...


----------



## ZarqaMalik (Mar 27, 2006)

I am a 14 yrs. old female going on 15..YaY!!! I rock!!!


----------



## AbelBrata (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm 23, male


----------



## pjk (Mar 27, 2006)

Go to this thread and update your info guys:
http://s12.invisionfree.com/rubiks/index.php?showtopic=16


----------



## Harris Chan (Mar 28, 2006)

12 years


----------



## pjgat09 (Mar 28, 2006)

Actually ravi, I always thought you were only a seventy-nine year old woman. 

15 male


----------



## FrankMorris (Apr 3, 2006)

I'm a 57 year old male.....


Not really, but that is the joke at work. I am 24 though.


----------



## Nukoca (May 25, 2009)

14 year old kid here, just cruzin' through all the old polls. xD


----------



## Odin (May 25, 2009)

108.
Lol @ bumps


----------



## IamWEB (May 25, 2009)

That must make me 108 as well.
Does it?


----------



## Sa967St (May 25, 2009)

lol @ major bump.

17, girl.


----------



## imaghost (May 25, 2009)

over 3 years old lol
definitely 16 year old male


----------



## Edmund (May 25, 2009)

14 almost 15 male


----------



## aukrainea (May 25, 2009)

10 yrs old,.... young


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (May 25, 2009)

ahah... Harris was almost as young when he posted. 11 years+20 sec avg=pwnge... I'm goin' after you byu... just have to get sub 20's and practice mah bld... but hey, he's a year older, I still got some days =D


----------



## waffle=ijm (May 25, 2009)

I'm a waffle turning 17 



Sa967St said:


> lol @ major bump.


I was about to say  2 years


----------



## Unknown.soul (May 25, 2009)

17, Male.
......


----------



## daeyoungyoon (May 25, 2009)

18 male...


----------



## IamWEB (May 25, 2009)

Odin said:


> 108.
> Lol @ bumbs



lol @ typo.





lol @ grammar error, other than the '@' symbol.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (May 25, 2009)

This is the winner of the most epic bump.

I am 14 (and a dude), which is good, because I like this number...although I am going into high school with it >.< Jocks, geeks, and emos, oh my!


----------



## IamWEB (May 25, 2009)

EmersonHerrmann said:


> This is the winner of the most epic bump.
> 
> I am 14 (and a dude), which is good, because I like this number...although I am going into high school with it >.< Jocks, geeks, and emos, oh my!



I started high school at 13. Now I'm 14, muhahaha.


----------



## Ellis (May 25, 2009)

aukrainea said:


> 10 yrs old,.... young



Well, at least you're 3 times as old as this thread. 

I'm 23 (23.59)


----------



## dakimfo137 (May 25, 2009)

I am 16 going on 17.....


----------



## BillB (May 25, 2009)

51 message too short


----------



## ISuckAtCubing (May 25, 2009)

17, 18 in 1 month


----------



## qqwref (May 25, 2009)

19/M/CA

This is an interesting thread. What is even more interesting is to know the birthdates of famous people such as AvG, Takao, and Tyson.


----------



## byu (May 25, 2009)

qqwref said:


> 19/M/CA
> 
> This is an interesting thread. What is even more interesting is to know the birthdates of famous people such as AvG, Takao, and Tyson.



Tyson was born on May 8, 1984 according to Wikipedia, don't know if that was posted already.


----------



## Ryanrex116 (May 25, 2009)

14 male....


----------



## Haste_cube (May 25, 2009)

14 male here


----------



## Asharcuber (May 25, 2009)

14 male.. here!!


----------



## Ton (May 25, 2009)

48 still getting faster


----------



## Hadley4000 (May 25, 2009)

18. I wish I was averaging my age.


----------



## TMOY (May 25, 2009)

38. Sub-my age is easy


----------



## 04mucklowd (May 25, 2009)

16 male
boom


----------



## Faz (May 25, 2009)

13 reptile


----------



## cookingfat (May 25, 2009)

I'm 28 (male) and my average is about the same too.


----------



## Escher (May 25, 2009)

678 zeta reticulan


----------



## Faz (May 25, 2009)

Escher said:


> 678 zeta reticulan



....................... Copier.


----------



## Escher (May 25, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Escher said:
> 
> 
> > 678 zeta reticulan
> ...



At least you know that what you said in the first place was funny


----------



## soccerking813 (May 25, 2009)

14 year old guy. Not getting to 15 any time soon.

Maybe I will average 15 by the time I turn 15 though.


----------



## Mr Cubism (May 25, 2009)

I am...eeh...take a guess....a few clues....I saw de extinction of the dinosaurs, I was there when they built the pyramids etc etc.....

Yes, 38 years is the correct answer!


----------



## d4m4s74 (May 25, 2009)

40 yo (virgin)
wait, wrong thread

I'm 18


----------



## guusrs (May 25, 2009)

44 male........


----------



## Yes We Can! (May 25, 2009)

13 years old. male.


----------



## Pedro (May 25, 2009)

almost 20, so I voted 20-29


----------



## StachuK1992 (May 25, 2009)

17 as of yesterday
male


----------



## Johannes91 (May 25, 2009)

Since some people voted 3 years ago and some just now, asking for birth year would've been better than age.

I'm 17.64 years old atm.


----------



## (X) (May 25, 2009)

I'm 16.704 years old


----------



## MaO (May 25, 2009)

i'm 16.95 years old


----------



## Aub227 (May 25, 2009)

as of today: 40 years 6 months 8 days. male


----------



## Marwin (May 25, 2009)

Im 12 years old and my PB is 14 sec.


----------



## Pedro (May 25, 2009)

Pedro said:


> almost 20, so I voted 20-29



just to be more accurate, I'm 19.98 years old as of today


----------



## jacob15728 (May 25, 2009)

I'm 15 years old.


----------



## SlapShot (May 26, 2009)

42, and feeling really old after seeing all the other ages.


----------



## Poke (May 26, 2009)

15 and a quarter... precisely, as of today.


----------



## Gparker (May 26, 2009)

12.9 years old as of today. i average about 7 seconds higher


----------



## rahulkadukar (May 26, 2009)

22 years young male


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (May 26, 2009)

male, 13 years

Let's all not post in this thread for 3 years and bump it again in 2012 ^^


----------



## ThatGuy (May 26, 2009)

I'm e years old. I'm also 1110. Male.


----------



## Novriil (May 26, 2009)

14 and a half? almost 
Birthday 13th Sept.


----------



## Kian (May 26, 2009)

I'm impressed you even found this thread.

On topic: I'm 23.


----------



## Cride5 (May 26, 2009)

ThatGuy said:


> I'm e years old. I'm also 1110. Male.



There's 10 types of ppl in the world; those that understand binary, and those that don't 

On Topic: 24, the big 25 next week, yay for me


----------



## imaghost (May 26, 2009)

I like that joke, yet nobody gets it but me whenever I say it...


----------



## Ellis (May 26, 2009)

imaghost said:


> I like that joke, yet nobody gets it but me whenever I say it...



Because it doesn't make sense when spoken.....


----------



## Cride5 (May 26, 2009)

imaghost said:


> I like that joke, yet nobody gets it but me whenever I say it...


LOL, me too. Its good that nobody around you gets it, means you find the time to hang about with some non-geeky mates too


----------



## Nukoca (May 26, 2009)

I was the one who woke up the thread, hehehe.


----------



## byu (May 26, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> let's all not post in this thread for 3 years and bump it again in 2012 ^^



That got me thinking, anyone interested in making a "time capsule", everyone write things in either a thread or a TXT file, and hide it somewhere and don't take it out for 3 years? Then we can see how much we have improved... how much cubing has grown... etc.

Just a random idea.

And I don't remember if I posted this already, but 12 male.


----------



## Logan (May 26, 2009)

byu said:


> trying-to-speedcube... said:
> 
> 
> > let's all not post in this thread for 3 years and bump it again in 2012 ^^
> ...



That actually sounds like a good idea..hmm...I'd do it.


----------



## StachuK1992 (May 26, 2009)

Logan said:


> byu said:
> 
> 
> > trying-to-speedcube... said:
> ...


I agree!


----------



## Nukoca (May 26, 2009)

Logan said:


> That actually sounds like a good idea..hmm...I'd do it.



I should make a real life time capsule and bury it somewhere.


----------



## MichaelErskine (May 27, 2009)

I'm just sub-40 so my average age is sub-20 but my best of 5 would be when I was three years old


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (May 27, 2009)

Hmm... maybe in worlds people could bring spare useless puzzles, alg sheets, and random cubing stuff to be opened like at 2020...


----------



## Logan (May 27, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Logan said:
> 
> 
> > byu said:
> ...



Ok I'll make a thread for one 


EDIT: Here it is


----------



## TsColin (May 27, 2009)

14 years young


----------



## ThatGuy (May 27, 2009)

adding young only applies after you're old.


----------



## qqwref (May 27, 2009)

Adding "young" doesn't make sense no matter how old you are. It always sounds dumb IMO, and if you are so unhappy about your age that you can't bear the thought of saying you are "X years old" then you should probably see a psychiatrist.


----------



## DavidWoner (May 27, 2009)

Logan said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > Logan said:
> ...



Thats stupid, this entire forum is a time capsule (as this thread should indicate). Nothing is deleted, if you want to see how you or cubing has progressed then use the search function to find and read (not make irrelevant bumps to) old threads.


----------



## qqwref (May 27, 2009)

Yeah. If you're like me, and you write down your PBs once in a while, it's easy to look back on how slow you were a few years ago. Personally I keep a record of a lot of my personal bests through time, so I can go back and see what times I was getting a while ago. Competitions are also good for that (see how slow you were in your first comp ).


----------



## Sin-H (May 27, 2009)

ok... I am 16 years and 259 days old, as of today, not counting today [because it hasn' been my time of birth, 1:14pm, yet ]
this makes me ~16.70959 years old.


----------



## boiiwonder (May 28, 2009)

18 male ( long enough )


----------

